# What's On This Tree?



## Hapiguy (Feb 8, 2021)

What do you see on this tree?   
What is it?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 8, 2021)

*Oye! a snake  !!*


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 8, 2021)

Yup.  A venomous viper!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 8, 2021)

I see a snake, too!

Wow! Does it ever blend in!


----------



## Dana (Feb 8, 2021)

*On left side of tree --
A man's face with a lock of hair falling over the right side of his forehead.
He looks very angry!

Halfway up the tree on left hand side there is also a woman's face with chin length hair- she is looking away from the tree and you can see the nose and lips.*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

*A snake in the middle of the tree*


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

tinytn said:


> *Oye! a snake  !!*





oldiebutgoody said:


> Yup.  A venomous viper!





Aunt Marg said:


> I see a snake, too!
> 
> Wow! Does it ever blend in!





Dana said:


> *On left side of tree --
> A man's face with a lock of hair falling over the right side of his forehead.
> He looks very angry!
> 
> Halfway up the tree on left hand side there is also a woman's face with chin length hair- she is looking away from the tree and you can see the nose and lips.*





hollydolly said:


> *A snake in the middle of the tree*


Wow...y'all did great finding the little rascal.   Who know what kind it is?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 11, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Wow...y'all did great finding the little rascal.   Who know what kind it is?


It's a Stephens' Banded snake, on a tree in Maitland north of Sydney.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Maybe I'm blind, but I can't see any of these things!  Can somebody give me a hint as to where that snake is???


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

if you look from the left and count 6 lines ( barks) to the right ... the snake is in the middle


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks Holly. I never would have found that in a million years!  Now I'll never want to go near a tree.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

Well blow me down....so 'tis


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Yep, I see it.


----------

